# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Dart Frog Health & Illness >  Blue dart

## eric048

I woke today to feed my azureus dart and he wasn't moving, he just kinda crawls around the tank, then stops. He did this for the 1st day when I got him, I don't know what is wrong with him, he was fine yesterday, he ate and swam and was hopping around just fine. Now he just lays there. The temperature in the tank did a drop a few degrees, is the issue? I have a black  heat lamp on the tank to try to raise the temperature. idk what I will do if he dies.... please help

----------


## Sherry

what are your temps and humidity?  How long have you had him?

----------


## Don

As Sherry asks, temps and humidity?
Also, are you dusting the flies with calcium and other supplements?  

Keep in mine your temps can not be higher than 85 degrees for long periods.

----------


## eric048

the temp was mid 70s fell to about 68, now its up again, he has been in the same spot hasnt moved, the humidity is 100%, how can I tell if he's dead? im on the verge of crying right now

----------


## Don

I doubt 68 would cause any issues.
He should respond to you putting fruit flies in.

Does he have places to hide?

----------


## eric048

He didn't even go for them this morning, he is still in the same place as b4 I think he's dead, and my heart is broken <\3

----------


## Sherry

How long have you had him?

----------


## eric048

2 weeks this tue

----------


## Sherry

I'm sorry. I wish I could be of more help.  Can you take him to the vet?

----------


## Don

Eric, have to tried to retrieve him from the tank to see?  I am so sorry if he is but its the only way to tell.

----------


## eric048

I'm sure he has passed.... I had such great ideas for his vivarium oh well rip in little guy

----------

